# More Zucchini Ideas



## letscook (Aug 25, 2008)

Our State fair (NY) is going on this week and this is the winning recipe in one of the catagories. A different one for all those zucchinis you still have and don't know what to do with. The winner name was John Gross of Syracuse Ny --congrates to the winner 
It looks yummy going to have to try it myself.

Zucchini Relish Recipe 8/21/08 
Makes about five pint jars
Ingredients:
12 cups freshly cut zucchini
4 cups chopped onion
2 red bell peppers, seeded and chopped
2 Poblano peppers, seeded and chopped
1/3 cup pickling salt
2 1/2 cups white vinegar
2 1/2 cups granulated sugar
1 tablespoon tumeric
2 teaspoons nutmeg
4 tablespoons prepared horseradish
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
Directions for combining ingredients:
1) In a glass or stainless steel bowl, combine zucchini, onions, red bell pepper, Poblano peppers and salt, cover and let stand in a cool place for 12 hours or overnight. Transfer to a colander placed over a sink, rinse with cool water and drain thoroughly. Use your hands to squeeze out any excess liquid.
2) In a large stainless steel saucepan combine drained zucchini mixture, vinegar, sugar, tumeric, nutmeg, prepared horseradish and red pepper flakes. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat, stirring occasionally. Reduce heat and boil gently for about 45 minutes until mixture thickens.
3) Prepare canner, jars, and lids.
4) Ladle hot relish into hot jars, leaving 1/2 inch of headspace. Remove air bubbles, wipe rim, center lid on jar, screw band down until resistance is met and then increase to fingertip-tight.
5) Place jars in canner, ensuring that they are completely covered with water, bring to a boil and process for 10 minutes, remove canner lid, wait 5 minutes, then remove jars, cool and store.


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 25, 2008)

great idea!


----------



## Alice I (Aug 28, 2008)

*Zucchini & Sausage Skillet*

Well it's harvest time in the north east and we have zucchini coming out our ears! I found this recipe, made some of my own changes to it to make it taste better and be lower in fat and so far everyone including my finicky 10 year old has liked it a lot.

*Zucchini & Sausage Skillet* 

2 medium zucchini, sliced _(or in my case one ridiculously large mutant zucchini sliced and then the slices cut into quarters)_
approx 1/2 a large onion diced
3 to 4 fresh garlic cloves diced
1 can (15.? oz) of Kitchen cut Roma tomatoes
2 pounds of Gianelli turkey sausage _(mild or spicy depending on your tastes)_
1 can of condensed low fat cream of celery or cream of mushroom soup. (_I use the mushroom soup)_
1 teaspoon of paprika _(or in my case 4 to 5 good shakes over the pot)_
1 teaspoon of basil _(or in my case 4 to 5 good shakes over the pot)_
salt and pepper to taste Instructions:

In skillet brown the sausage links until cooked enough to slice without the
sausage squishing out all over the place. Then finish browning sliced sausage.
Add the onion and garlic and saute for a couple of minutes. Then add the can of soup, tomatoes and seasoning stirring the mixture up until creamy and lovely looking. 
Cover. Cook on low heat for 20 minutes. Stir in zucchini. Cook about 15 minutes longer.

I like to serve this over either rice or angel hair pasta nests. Really any
noodle will work nicely. To keep the fat and such down it is actually quite
good over whole grain brown and wild rice.


----------



## grumblebee (Aug 29, 2008)

Zuchinni relish! Sounds good.  Thanks for posting. 

One of my favourite and unique ways to use zuchinni is making a noodle-less lasagna. I use sliced zuchinni in place of the noodles (cut lengthwise on a mandoline to get "noodle" lengths) It sound strange but turns out quite well and is a good substitution for low carb folks. I originally made it for a friend who was coming for dinner who was both a vegetarian AND doing a low carb diet. (yeah... quite the challenge to come up wtih an appropriate meal to suit those requirements! hehe) 

~GB


----------



## lyndalou (Aug 29, 2008)

I've made zucchini "spaghetti" and served it with sauce It was very good.Alice, do you use hot or sweet sausage in your recipe?


----------



## Alice I (Aug 29, 2008)

lyndalou said:


> I've made zucchini "spaghetti" and served it with sauce It was very good.Alice, do you use hot or sweet sausage in your recipe?


 
The Gianelli turkey sausage is a little bit spicy. They do have a spicy/hot version that is *very* spicy, but I don't use that because the kids wouldn't eat it. If I were to use regular sausage I would probably use sweet Italian, but honestly the turkey sausage has less than half the fat and tastes great so I don't think I would ever switch to the higher fat version made with pork.

grumblebee wrote:
(cut lengthwise on a mandolin to get "noodle" lengths)

I don't mean to sound dumb but what is a mandolin? At home I have a slicer type of thing that might work. This sounds interesting but I am wondering how I would accomplish this type of cut with the huge zuks that have grown this season. They are too big for my slicer device.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 31, 2008)

How about Zucchuni-Banana bread ?


----------



## merstar (Sep 4, 2008)

Great reviews on this one:
grilled Zucchini with Garlic and Lemon Butter Baste Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 4, 2008)

I miss my husbands "honey" {granma} relish! IT IS AWESOME!!! No other relish will be good enough, I promise!!


----------



## mcnerd (Sep 4, 2008)

Zucchini Crispies 

2             medium  zucchini -- cut into 1/2" slices 
  2        tablespoons  low-fat mayonnaise 
  2        tablespoons  minced green onions 
  1         tablespoon  dijon mustard 
     1/4      teaspoon  dried marjoram 
     1/4      teaspoon  dried thyme 
     3/4           cup  soft breadcrumbs 
     1/2      teaspoon  paprika 
  1         tablespoon  margarine -- melted 

Place zucchini slices on a baking sheet coated with cooking spray. 

Combine mayonnaise, onion, mustard, marjoram and dried thyme; stir well. Spread 1/2 teaspoon mayonnaise mixture over each zucchini slice. Combine breadcrumbs, paprika and melted margarine; stir well. Sprinkle evenly over zucchini slices. Bake at 450 for 5 minutes or until breadcrumbs are browned. Serve warm.


----------



## deelady (Sep 6, 2008)

*Cream Of Zucchini Soup*

*Cream of Zucchini Soup*

1 small onion coarsely chopped
1 tsp butter
3 medium zucchini coarsely chopped
1 medium potato coarsely chopped
3 cups chicken stock
1 tsp dried rosemary
1/2 tsp dried thyme
1/2 tsp dried basil leaves
1 1/2 cups half and half cream
1/2 tsp black pepper

In large sauce pan saute onion in butter until soft.Add zucchini and potato, cook 5 min. Add stock and cook until veggies are tender. Add herbs and transfer to a food processor or blender aand process until smooth. Return to saucepan and add cream and black pepper. Season with salt to taste. Reheat gently and serve.


----------



## deelady (Sep 7, 2008)

*Zucchini with Apple*

*Zucchini with Apple*

1/2 cup of walnut pieces
1/4 cup butter
2 small zuchinni grated
1 green apple peeled and grated
fresh lemon juice
salt and pepper to taste

saute walnuts in butter over low heat until brown. Take nuts out of the pan and set aside. Put grated zucchini in pan and saute for 1 minute only. Remove from heat and add walnuts, grated apple and few drops of lemon juice, stir and taste. Sprinkle on salt and pepper to taste and serve!


----------



## deelady (Sep 7, 2008)

Zucchini Pesto Quiche

1 prebaked pastry shell 
3 small zucchini, halved and cut in 1/4" slices 
2 tablespoons prepared pesto 
2 cups Swiss cheese, grated 
1 1/4 cups Jack cheese, grated 
2  cloves garlic, minced 
1/2 teaspoon white pepper 
1/4 teaspoon Cayenne pepper 
1/4 cup red bell pepper, chopped 
3 eggs 
1 cup half-and-half 

Method
Preheat oven to 375°F.
Saute zucchini over medium heat in roomy saute pan until just softening.  Cool and drain off any excess moisture. 
In a mixing bowl, combine zucchini, pesto, both cheeses,  seasonings, and pepper.  Mound filling in pastry shell. 
Whisk eggs with half-and-half until smooth.  Pour evenly over filling, tilting if necessary to distribute. 
Bake in preheated 375°F oven for 30 minutes or until a knife inserted in center comes out clean. If top begins to brown too quickly, cover with foil. 
Let settle on a wire rack for 5-10 minutes before cutting. Serve hot.


----------



## Sallybananas (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the group and I'm looking for an easy zuchinni bread recipe. I'm not a great cook and want to learn. Looks like I found a great place to begin!


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 25, 2008)

all of the recipes sound really good. i plan to try the cream of zucchini soup very soon.


----------



## deelady (Oct 25, 2008)

here ya go Sally!!


Zucchini Bread
Ingredients
3 1/4 cups all-purpose flour 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
2 teaspoons baking soda 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
3 cups sugar 
1 cup vegetable oil 
4 eggs, beaten 
1/3 cup water 
2 cups grated zucchini 
1 teaspoon lemon juice 
1 cup chopped walnuts or pecans​*Directions*
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. In a large bowl, combine flour, salt, nutmeg, baking soda, cinnamon and sugar. In a separate bowl, combine oil, eggs, water, zucchini and lemon juice. Mix wet ingredients into dry, add nuts and fold in. Bake in 2 standard loaf pans, sprayed with nonstick spray, for 1 hour, or until a tester comes out clean. Alternately, bake in 5 mini loaf pans for about 45 minutes.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 26, 2008)

Use a mandolin and cut julienne strips from the skin (you want that green color to show through).  Lightly saute the strips in a very hot pan with shallots, garlic, thyme, and rosemary.  I mean add everything to a screaming hot saute pan, shake it a couple of times, let it sit for 30 seconds, shake it again, then hit it with a splash of white wine, toss again, and place in a warm place for a few minutes while the zucchini cooks.

Use leftover "innards" of the zucchini to make a stuffing.

If you have really huge zucchini, cut them in half, hollow them out, stuff with something, e.i., a seafood stuffing (incorporate the "innards" into the stuffing), bake the whole she-bang, and serve with a seafood cream sauce of some kind (this is off the top of my head from Chef Prudhomme's first cookbook).

Give some away to friends and family.

Give some away to food banks.

Run a search on this website (or other recipe websites) for "Zucchini" and see what pops up.

Ratatouille?


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 26, 2008)

How about zukini pan cakes, yum!


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 16, 2008)

i like to put zucchini in my spaghetti sauce.


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 16, 2008)

charlie, that pancake idea sounds wonderful. i'm gonna try tha next time i make pancakes.


----------



## attie (Nov 16, 2008)

I didn't realise they were so versatile.


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 16, 2008)

They are so versatile that they also make great pickles and relishes.

                    Zucchini Bread and Butter Pickles 

14                    zucchini -- small (14-16), sliced 
  8                     onions -- small, sliced 
  2                     green bell peppers -- seeded and diced 
     1/2           cup  pickling salt 
  2               cups  sugar 
  2        tablespoons  mustard seed 
  1         tablespoon  dry mustard 
  1           teaspoon  turmeric 
  1           teaspoon  celery seed 
  1           teaspoon  peppercorns 
  3               cups  white vinegar 

Combine zucchini, onions and peppers in a large bowl. Sprinkle salt over vegetables, stir. Cover with ice. Let stand 1-1/2 hours. Drain and rinse. 

Combine remaining ingredients in a large saucepot. Bring to a boil. Add vegetables. Return to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer 10 minutes. 

Pack hot vegetables into hot jars, leaving 1/4" head space. Ladle hot liquid over vegetables, leaving 1/4" head space. Remove air bubbles. 

Adjust two-piece caps.  Process 10 minutes in a boiling water canner. 

Source: "Page 85 Ball Blue Book of Preserving" 
Yield: "5 pints" 

----------------------------------
                      Zucchini Garden Pepper Relish 

4             medium  Zucchini -- finely chopped 
  2             medium  onions -- finely chopped 
     1/2                red bell pepper -- finely chopped 
     1/2                green bell pepper -- finely chopped 
  2        tablespoons  pickling salt 
  1 1/4           cups  granulated sugar 
     3/4           cup  cider vinegar 
  1           teaspoon  dry mustard 
  1           teaspoon  celery seeds 
     1/2      teaspoon  red pepper flakes 
     1/2      teaspoon  turmeric 
  1         tablespoon  water 
  2          teaspoons  cornstarch 

Toss together zucchini, onions and red and green peppers in a large non-reactive bowl. Sprinkle with salt and stir well. Let stand for 1 hour, stirring occasionally. 

Drain vegetables in a sieve and rinse; drain again, pressing out excess moisture. 

Combine drained vegetables, sugar, vinegar, mustard, celery seeds, hot pepper flakes and turmeric in large stainless steel or enamel saucepan. Bring to a boil over HIGH heat, reduce heat and boil gently, uncovered, for 15 minutes or until vegetables are tender 

Blend water and cornstarch; stir into vegetables .  Cook for 5 minutes or until liquid clears and thickens, stirring often. 

Remove hot jars from canner and ladle relish into jars to within 1/2" of rim (headspace) and process 10 minutes for half-pints; 15 minutes for pints, in Boiling Water Canner. 

Yield: "4 cups"


----------



## attie (Nov 17, 2008)

mcnerd said:
			
		

> They are so versatile that they also make great pickles and relishes.
> 
> Zucchini Bread and Butter Pickles



Friends for life "Bread & Butter Pickles" they are the best of the best IMO, we usually make them with Cauliflower and then Beans as the main ingredients


----------

